# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  پیدا نکردن جدول مورد نظر در پایگاه داده

## voice.of.silence

سلام دوستان:
     من یک پایگاه داده به همراه یک جدول طراحی کردم و از آن در برنامه ام استفاده می کنم.  بدون هیچ مشکل . 
اما زمانی که می خواهم از درون خود sql جدول را تغییر دهم نمی تونم که آن را پیدا کنم و پیغام خطا ی وجود نداشتن نام جدول را می دهد. 

با استفاده از کد use dbname وارد پایگاه داده می شویم اما برای جدول هیچ کاری نمی تونیم. 
با سپاس.
           Voice of Silence

----------


## davar_sadeghi

از این query  استفاده کن و به جای علامت سوال اسم تیبل رو بنویس
SELECT*FROMinformation_schema.Tables
where TABLE_NAME='???????'L

----------

